# all gear has been returned



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

What a surprise when I get home today from work I find all my rods and reels next to my garage in a pile:thumbup:Must have been the possibility that they thought they were seen on the security cameras and decided to return my things to the far side of the garage out of camera range never the less I have all my gear back thanks for all the good wishes:thumbsup:now lets go fishing:thumbup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

They just "borrowed" the rods to go catch some fish....Glad ya got them back.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

*very interesting*



captjimV.A.S said:


> What a surprise when I get home today from work I find all my rods and reels next to my garage in a pile:thumbup:Must have been the possibility that they thought they were seen on the security cameras and decided to return my things to the far side of the garage out of camera range never the less I have all my gear back thanks for all the good wishes:thumbsup:now lets go fishing:thumbup:


very interesting I guess either your post or you talking to neigbors must have worked. My brother was a city cop for a long time told me most burglurys were some one in your neighborhood or new you makes you think. Glad you got your gear back.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow you git lucky. Glad that you got the stuff back.

Might of returned it after they saw in the forum that they were gonna get their asses beat.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Easy to steal from anyone..... It really says somthing that they brought it back, that in itself takes bigger balls... Good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

YES, thats awesome, a rare case.


----------



## FishRman (Jul 14, 2008)

Dang it does that mean i cant beat them up now ?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I guess I missed what happened.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

sweet!, and lucky, good fortune. Your carma must be 100%

straycat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't mean they can't be charged.....makes you wonder ifin they had ties to the forum!!!


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. That wont happen often.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Jason said:


> Don't mean they can't be charged.....makes you wonder ifin they had ties to the forum!!!


 Good Point!! Very well could be true? You never know these days! Congrats on all your gear returning!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Don't mean they can't be charged.....makes you wonder ifin they had ties to the forum!!!


No one likes a thief and yes they should be charged but at least they did the right thing and returned it. Like some one else said it takes more balls to return it than it does to steal it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Talk about good luck , karma , or whatever you call it that awesome.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Hopefully whoever it was had a bout with his conscience, did the right thing and returned the gear.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

captjimV.A.S said:


> What a surprise when I get home today from work I find all my rods and reels next to my garage in a pile:thumbup:Must have been the possibility that they thought they were seen on the security cameras and decided to return my things to the far side of the garage out of camera range never the less I have all my gear back thanks for all the good wishes:thumbsup:now lets go fishing:thumbup:


Also make sure to let the po-lice know about it...


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

You might get a fingerprint off those rods


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

its good that you got em back

a couple of years ago i was walking into the pool hall and noticed a cobia rod in the back of a pick up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i took it inside and asked whos it was,,,,,,,,,the guy was stunned that i took it ,,,,,,,,,,,i told him better me than some crack head.........after some thought he thanked me and over the years hes bought several rods from me

ypu were lucky


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Press on with finding the a$$holes who stole your stuff. Just because they found out you may be able to get them with the cameras and they returned your stuff doesn't mean the next person will be so lucky. Hang the bastards if you can. Just because some dumb ass can read the forums and find out you may have had the upper hand with the videos doesn't mean they are a reformed dirt bag POS.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Bean Counter said:


> Hang the bastards if you can. Just because some dumb ass can read the forums and find out you may have had the upper hand with the videos doesn't mean they are a reformed dirt bag POS.


While i think the culprit should still be found, I think the whether or not he should be charged should depend on who it is. It might be some kid in the neighborhood who did something stupid and the stress he's been feeling about getting caught might just be enough to straighten him out. On the other hand it might actually be some dirtbag that needs to be charge. There's no way to know unless he's identified. Like someone said, it took some balls to return the stuff and, regardless of the reason, he did the right thing in the end. I've done some stupid stuff in my younger days so I'm going to reserve judgement on the thief for now.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

What about the video? Have you seen it? Can you identify anyone?


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

OK, I agree if it is a kid. On the other hand if it is a kid the fear of GOD should be put into them so nothing like that happens again. It was OK since I took the stuff back should not be what the kid is thinking. If someone steals from me I am going to be pissed weather I get my stuff back or not. It comes down to being invaded on your personal property and having someone steal from you.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Huh, an honest theif, who'd a thunk?

Congrats on getting you equipment back. That doesn't happen very often.

Rick


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure like to know who it was........ 99.9% chance this wasn't there first rodeo. That area used to be almost crime free until the last couple of years. Sucks to be looking over your shoulder and second guessing things to try and keep the stuff you worked your azz off for.......... After my truck was broken into just down the road from you a couple months back, I know I see things a little differently now......... 
Glad you got your stuff back.........


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Todd said:


> I guess I missed what happened.



The OP had a ton of equipment stolen out of his garage and posted about it here. Then he posted a follow up thread saying that his neighbor had a video camera that got images of the thieves. This was a few days ago. 

I guess the thieves got wise and returned the stuff?


----------

